# Wireless driveway alarm



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok. So Harbor freight has these wireless driveway motion sensors with remote receiver and I was thinking this would be a cheap PIR. $15 .00 and suppose to transmitt 400 feet. Question, has anyone used one of these to trigger a controller?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Never used one, but for that price it'd be worth a shot. I doubt it'd be too hard to hack the receiver to use as a prop trigger.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's not a good price for a PIR. Look for sales on Quorum.


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

What is quarum? Googled but is it a supply house? This is a Sensor and a receiver that is wireless. Just did a quick test and it seems to work well if it can be hacked. All runs on DC. Is the PIR at quarum a stand alone? AC/DC 

Thanks


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

and I did google Quorum not quarum sorry


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah it would be pricey if it was just a PIR, but it has a wireless receiver too. Could be handy.


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonder if i can use the output off of the audio to trigger the prop


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If you can tap the audio signal to pull up a transistor, you've got a prop trigger. Use the transistor to fire a relay.
This is the Quorum PIR that DarkLore was talking about:
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G4567
It's pricey this month, but it occasionally goes on sale for as little as $4.95 at that site.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Otaku said:


> If you can tap the audio signal to pull up a transistor, you've got a prop trigger. Use the transistor to fire a relay.
> This is the Quorum PIR that DarkLore was talking about:
> http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G4567
> It's pricey this month, but it occasionally goes on sale for as little as $4.95 at that site.


 So you can only run things that are 9volts or?
Sorry dont know much about this stuff


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

There are also three LED indicators. I guess I could pull from there to drive a small relay. The device runs off of three C batteries.


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

epoweredrc
I was hoping to use it to switch a relay to switch the trigger input of a prop controller.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I got a pair of these at the local Harbor Freight sidewalk sale for $10. Not bad for a pair of wireless PIRs. The receiver powers the LED indicators and the doorbell sounder from the same source. I rigged one with an SSR to drive an AC lamp for a friend's house since she was hard of hearing. I'm sure you could drive a 3.3 volt reed relay for a simple trigger, possibly even a 5 volt in a pinch. Or just use the led itself to trigger a photoelectric light control (like in Homey's Super Simple Break Beamer project tutorial)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27335


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

grismcdonald said:


> There are also three LED indicators. I guess I could pull from there to drive a small relay. The device runs off of three C batteries.


Allan has a video about hacking one of those check it out


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Link to Allan's hack?


----------

